# What's the Score? [Game]



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I will post a picture of _some_ portion of a score. *The goal: Identify the Composition*. Simple!

Depending on the response, I will change what pieces I choose and what portions of the score I show -- i.e., how difficult this task actually will be.

Figured we have new and old alike here, so the responses should vary wildly. Plus, often finding myself stumbling upon some score in a blog or program and getting really super excited about trying to figure out what piece that is -- I thought this would be quite fun. Please let me know what you think/suggestions for making this game last.

First one upcoming...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh dear. This is going to be really difficult. Though I suck at sight reading so it might be just me.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*No. 1*









Beautiful page, if I may say so.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The long notes almost look like part of Schubert Symphony No. 8, but then -- not. It's a mess of notes for certain!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Ravel: Daphnis & Chloe: rehearsal # 155, Lever du jour  I'd know it anywhere! (If there's another piece showing, ignore it )


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

QuietGuy said:


> Ravel: Daphnis & Chloe: rehearsal # 155, Lever du jour  I'd know it anywhere! (If there's another piece showing, ignore it )


Oh man, I was gonna get that one!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*QuietGuy +1*

Ugh, gosh. I can tell I will need to get super deep to challenge anyone here...

For real, though, how gorgeous does that portion look -- almost as pretty as the music! No, not really...


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

..and...

*ALSO, EVEN IF SOMEONE ANSWERS, YOU CAN STILL PLAY BY IGNORING POSTS THAT FOLLOW MINE -- i.e., ANSWERS WILL BE POSTED QUICKLY, SO LIKE JUST PLAY ON YOUR OWN TIME SCALE.*


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*No. 2*









Kept it simple enough...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Writing down my guess elsewhere -- or in white below.

Beethoven's PC No. 5?

The trouble is, once the shape of the melody reminds me of something, I can't get it out of my head, even when the rest of the phrase is clearly not that something. Cool challenging game to us non-musicians.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Weston said:


> Cool challenging game to us non-musicians.


I hope so. I know it is very difficult, but I know it is entertaining. Don't be shy guessing! Truly difficult task, I know. Anyone that says otherwise is strutting their stuff.

*No, not LvB PC No. 5.*


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

There was actually something similar to this on TC that lasted a while, but it's been dead for a while.

Nonetheless, this is fun and a little bit different. I'll guess when I actually have an idea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Dvorak 'cello concerto, second movement.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*TalkingHead +1*

*No. 3*


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Debussy: _The Girl with the Flaxen Hair_


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*Norse +1*

*No. 4*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Avey said:


> *Norse +1*
> 
> *No. 4*
> 
> View attachment 76543


Smetena String Quartet #1 in e minor "From My Life", 4th movement.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*Violadude +1*

(OK, tired of congratulating every one; just going to post a new one once someone gets it right! Which is obviously happening way too quickly.)

*No. 5*


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Avey said:


> *Violadude +1*
> 
> (OK, tired of congratulating every one; just going to post a new one once someone gets it right! Which is obviously happening way too quickly.)
> 
> ...


Is that the finale of symphony #39 by Mozart?

vvvvvvvv: Haaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Mozart 39 finale!

Ugh... you are so fast man.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, Trazom should have been disqualified.

*No. 6*


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Bach Partita for Violin No. 3 in E, prelude.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

isorhythm said:


> Bach Partita for Violin No. 3 in E, prelude.







-----

*No. 7*


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Avey said:


> *No. 7*
> 
> View attachment 76574


Nielsen Symphony 4


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Nielsen Symphony 4


BANG!

[By the way, are y'all playing certain notes on a piano or some instrument? Or do you just view the notes and hear in rhythm, time, etc. and pick up on the piece? Seriously curious how people figure this out. ]

[Yeah, You ARE ALL FANTASTIC! Posting far more often than I expected. Thought I was not underestimating...never doubt again...seriously...how obscure should I go...]

*No. 8 *


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Avey said:


> BANG!
> 
> [By the way, are y'all playing certain notes on a piano or some instrument? Or do you just view the notes and hear in rhythm, time, etc. and pick up on the piece? Seriously curious how people figure this out. ]


When I know it well, my mind starts putting together the score and I can hear it play in my head. Sometimes it starts at the wrong tempo.

When I've never heard it, I can work out how it's going to sound well enough just taking a look.



Avey said:


> *No. 8 *
> 
> View attachment 76587


Well, he even signed it something like ten times over, with everyone sounding together.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Well, he even signed it something like ten times over, with everyone sounding together.


YES YES that was the point!

Not moving on, though, until another says the piece specifically ..._You can just stay quiet for now on btw..._


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Avey said:


> BANG!
> 
> [By the way, are y'all playing certain notes on a piano or some instrument? Or do you just view the notes and hear in rhythm, time, etc. and pick up on the piece? Seriously curious how people figure this out. ]
> 
> ...


Shostakovich Symphony 10.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> Shostakovich Symphony 10.


I know this recent release has gotten rave reviews -- and I have to agree. Truly terrific recording. Looking forward to Nelsons' DSCH cycle.






-----

*No. 9*


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Last page of Prokofiev's 5th Symphony.

EDIT: I meant 2nd to last page!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*No. 10*


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Avey said:


> *No. 10*
> 
> View attachment 76633


Finale of Bartok Quartet 4! It was in my head as Bartok 4tet finale but I had to double check which one


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

Avey, we have some common favourites - Nielsen 4, Prokofiev 5, Shostakovich 10...


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness this game is deliciously geeky


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*No. 11*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Avey said:


> *No. 11*
> 
> View attachment 76649


Mozart String Quintet in D Major


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

-----

*No. 12*


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Avey said:


> *No. 12*
> 
> View attachment 76673


The ending of Ives' Third Symphony?

(Just trying to keep this going)


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> The ending of Ives' Third Symphony







----

*No. 13*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Avey said:


> ----
> 
> *No. 13*
> 
> View attachment 76776


Sibelius String Quaartet in d minor "Voces Intimae"


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*No. 14*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Avey said:


> *No. 14*
> 
> View attachment 76796


Mendelssohn String Quartet no. 4 in e minor Op. 44 no. 2


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Gosh, just killin' this game.

----

No. 15


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

No. 15

View attachment 76833


Mozart K.428 String Quartet #16 in E-flat 3rd movement Menuetto (Allegretto)


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Andolink said:


> Mozart K.428 String Quartet #16 in E-flat 3rd movement Menuetto (Allegretto)


Great guess, for they sound very similar. Also, glad you said that, because I have not heard K 428 in far too long. Gives me reason to relisten just now.


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

Avey said:


> No. 15
> 
> View attachment 76833


Mozart Symphony No. 29?


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

wzg said:


> Mozart Symphony No. 29?


Nope. Y'all are so close. Right composer, obviously. Quartet was the correct form, too.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, sad that no one guessed (or replied) the right one.

*No. 15 Answer: Mozart, Quartet 19, Minuet*. People were so so close.

I am going to post one more. But if participation wanes, I will get the hint, and thus fade. I just enjoy following scores, so I am prone to prolong this game.

----

No. 16









With all my honesty, I was debating what score to post here, and I opted for the No. 16, which I saved...but the debate was because *I SAVED THESE A WEEK AGO AND I DON'T REMEMBER WHAT IS WHAT*

Point being: I honestly don't even remember what this one is. So, I am playing this round with you all.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Avey said:


> Well, sad that no one guessed (or replied) the right one.
> 
> *No. 15 Answer: Mozart, Quartet 19, Minuet*. People were so so close.
> 
> ...


Looks like Petrushka, the dance of the wet nurses or something to that effect. It's in the last tableau.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Gosh, yes, Violadude, you are my saving grace.

I was not kidding; I had no idea what I posted. You are right though, mentioning and now I am recalling. (um, difficult game, clearly...)

----

*No. 17*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Avey said:


> Gosh, yes, Violadude, you are my saving grace.
> 
> I was not kidding; I had no idea what I posted. You are right though, mentioning and now I am recalling. (um, difficult game, clearly...)
> 
> ...


Beethoven, String quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127, last movement.

Maybe you should ban me from this game for a while lol


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> Maybe you should ban me from this game for a while lol


Yeah, your either really good at this, or I am not making this hard enough.

----

*No. 18*


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Avey said:


> Yeah, your either really good at this, or I am not making this hard enough.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Oh, the second movement "Romanza" from piano concerto #20 by Mozart. Unless I'm still banned from answering questions with Mozart scores!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*No. 19*


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Le Sacre du printemps - Les Augures printaniers


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*No. 20*


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Avey said:


> *No. 20*
> 
> View attachment 77220


Schubert's string quintet D.956, third movement.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*No. 21*


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Possibly Schubert?


----------

